# Firmware: Canon Cinema EOS C200/C200B v1.0.5.1.00



## Canon Rumors Guy (Nov 5, 2018)

> Canon has released new firmware for the Cinema EOS C200/C200B camera.
> *Firmware Version 1.0.5.1.00 incorporates the following enhancements and fixes:*
> 
> A Continuous Recording function has been added allowing for nonstop recording.*1
> ...



Continue reading...


----------



## robotfist (Nov 5, 2018)

Canon firmware updates are always so unexciting. Rarely do they ever add new features that expand the capabilities of the system. They just fix some random bugs and maybe add support for a new lens.


----------



## CarlMillerPhoto (Nov 5, 2018)

About to download and install....but I don't see the important fixes that so many of us have been complaining about for a year now:

Frame rate always resets to 59 when changing recording format (instead of remembering last one)
No way to turn off the display to save battery
Sub record (proxy) and dual record settings aren't remembered when you navigate back to raw or mp4. 
This is basic.


----------



## robotfist (Nov 5, 2018)

CarlMillerPhoto said:


> About to download and install....but I don't see the important fixes that so many of us have been complaining about for a year now:
> 
> Frame rate always resets to 59 when changing recording format (instead of remembering last one)
> No way to turn off the display to save battery
> ...



I would kill for any of those fixes.

But Canon doesn't listen to ANYONE.


----------



## Del Paso (Nov 6, 2018)

I can only hope that the EF 20mm F1,5 lens means that we'll soon get a replacement for the 20mm F 2,8 !
It's about time (Nikon's excellent 20mm F1,8 !) to introduce a 20mm F1,4.


----------



## CarlMillerPhoto (Nov 6, 2018)

robotfist said:


> I would kill for any of those fixes.
> 
> But Canon doesn't listen to ANYONE.



Ya I've called CPS & Cinema support about it and can't have been the only one. The support is sad.


----------

